# baby can't stand up



## goatnoob

One of my goats just kidded, how long does it usually take for the kid to stand up?


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the kidding... Give the kid a Bo-Se shot ... deficient in selenium... it will take a while ... but they will be OK...also wouldn't hurt to give nutradrench.... 
You may have to hold the kid up to the reat or syringe feed it colostrum if it is to week... :hug:


----------



## jdgray716

Agreed, I normally give vit b complex and b 12 to help boost them too. Then again I have also just seen a kid take a day to have enough energy to get around. Feeding BOSS, Black Oil Sunflower Seeds will prevent selenium deficientcy in the future. Not much is needed just a pinch over the feed will work.


----------



## DennisThomas

We have a 3 week old baby doe that is having trouble standing, we believe it is selenium defiency. I want to give her a shot of BoSe but do not know how much to give. 
Dennis


----------



## DennisThomas

oops forgot to mention she weighs 5.5lbs. She weighed 4 lbs at birth, she is struggling but hanging on.
Dennis


----------



## AlaskaBoers

nancy d posted the dosage on another thread that you posted on Dennis... dont remember which off hand.

but yeah, Bo-se will help


----------



## AlaskaBoers

"BoSe is 1cc pr 40lbs." --nancy d


----------



## toth boer goats

yes ..that is the dosage...so if the baby only weighs 5.5lbs... I would maybe give like a quarter CC.... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

oh and goatnoob

it usually only take 10 minutes or so for mine to stand up. some are faster and some are slower, but theyre all looking for colostrum!


----------



## goatnoob

yeah I gave him selenium, and since he couldn't stand up we milked the mother and gave him that. but when we came back in the morning he was almost dead. so we brought him inside. we gave him more milk and wrapped him up in a towel and put him by the fire. he got progressively better then got worse, he looked alert for a couple minutes then became drowsy again. then he started to have seizures.

i have the worst luck... :wallbang:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

:hug: 
i know what you mean.


----------



## DennisThomas

Ok, thanks we'll give her a shot and I will let you know how she does.
Dennis


----------



## goatnoob

ok now he seems to have some sort of brain damage, so I think that if he isn't dead by tomorrow morning I think he is a cull. what do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## liz

How is the little guy doing?

By brain damage...what is it that he's doing that makes you feel this way?


----------



## toth boer goats

I am with Liz ...may I ask... why you would say that? :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

How is the baby? :hug:


----------



## goatnoob

he died... :sigh:

I thought he had brain damage because one side of his body was totally limp all the time, and the other side was totally normal...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Awe Im sorry for your loss :hug:

It definitely sounds like something wasn't right with him


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry for your loss.... you gave the baby so much love....and tried so hard ....again ...I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------

